# Would i be rejected for...?



## Marshall (16 Jan 2008)

Would there be any possibility of being rejected for a problem in the leg (shin area). Im planning on getting to the physical standard whether being able to run without the pain is a problem or not (biking is fun ). So would a person be rejected for a small avoidable problem such as that? (Most Likely a form of shin splints ill eventually get over if i ever figure out what it is. lol )


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jan 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> Would there be any possibility of being rejected for a problem in the leg (shin area). Im planning on getting to the physical standard whether being able to run without the pain is a problem or not (biking is fun ). So would a person be rejected for a small avoidable problem such as that? (Most Likely a form of shin splints ill eventually get over. lol )



I think that this is best to ask at the Recruiting Centre.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (16 Jan 2008)

I'm not going to answer your question other than to say, if you're broken, why would the CF want you - or why would you think you're a good candidate to get in.  Get yourself better first.

On that note, shin spints usually develop from one of two reasons from my experience.  First, crappy footware.  Get yourself a new pair of running shoes and make sure they are ones that when you run in them they do not cause you pain.  Usually, that means there is a problem with how the shoe and your foot are getting along.  

Second, check how you run.  Believe it or not, there are correct and incorrect ways to run.  Instead of my explaining it for you here, just google proper running techniques and have a read.  

If the problem is just shin splints, by changing your runners and learning to run properly the problem _could_ correct itself within a couple of weeks making your question a non-issue.  

If the problem is more severe or serious, than I can't imagine the CF wanting to bring you in while you're a medical liability (nor should they want you until you're well).


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Jan 2008)

Only by going to a CFRC can you start to get the info you need.


----------

